
Do you worry about your gadgets catching fire? (Mine did.) - rrosen326
Last night we had a scare. Our house filled with smoke and we couldn&#x27;t find the source. Eventually we tracked it down to a pair of headphones: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;N1L9zB2<p>Question: Do HNers protect against this? How? Buy only expensive gadgets? Buy only expensive cables? I don&#x27;t know what caused this or how to reasonably prevent it. But if we hadn&#x27;t been home, or awake, our house might have gone up in flames.<p>(My fire alarms also failed, which is a whole other troubling issue.)
======
chmielewski
I was once at TJ Maxx looking for a lightning charging cable. Rather than no-
name, I went with a braided nylon Duracell cable. After a week of light use,
the part of the cable near the lightning head that is usually known for
structural fraying developed a small red ember when plugged in and you could
see smoke rising from the cable jacket (melting fabric). I emailed Duracell
twice about this through two separate support channels and never heard back
from them.

------
howard941
Glad you're ok. Search for fire resistant charging bags and try to use it.
They're inconvenient but your photo will encourage me to get back into the
habit for a while. The drone guys go through this all the time.

Also: Purchase UL listed products. Install photoelectric and ionization fire
alarms and a CO alarm.

